
Ask HN: Why do some big tech firms like Uber/Yahoo not promote CEOs from within? - jcroll
Why do they insist on searching outside the company for a &quot;rockstar&quot;? Wouldn&#x27;t someone within the company with tons of proprietary knowledge of the organization make more sense?
======
byoung2
In Uber's case public perception was that their structure was dysfunctional so
an outsider was needed to try to make a break from that troubled past. An
insider would have perceived baggage from all the scandals. Also they might
need specific skills needed (e.g. IPO, growth, merger).

